

Storing Clocked Programs Inside DNA - ahalan
http://swarmknowledge.com/Interview-with-Dennis-Shasha.pdf

======
kolev
Israel had a working DNA computer back in 2004
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DNA_computing>). Ray Kurzweil talked about it
in The Singularity is near.

